# Good Point



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

For those whom have signed up to the Pro Keepers Lobby, l would like to just say that as soon as an application comes forwards into [email protected].

An immediate response is sent out from [email protected] thanking you for your support and further requesting information from you.

Until you have accepted an email from us and replied upon it, it will always be seen as spam - l have recently sent out a series of emails to the last forty sign ups requesting if they would like to become part of our research teams for our camoaigns, this may explain why in fact l have only received a few replies.

Please those of you have whom have signed up, please check your spam folders for emails entitled Pro Keepers Lobby.

Regards Rory


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Just in case there is an issue [again] with my website [upgrades for the last two months via server] l will send out from my home pc to all the pro keepers lobby members that have signed up.

R


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Okay, 

Just tested it.

Sent an email from [email protected] to my home pc, and yes it instantly enters the spam folder.

My appologies to those whom have not received correspondance, l will repost immediately.

R


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got this ages ago LOL 

Hi Steve, 

Thankyou for your support to Pro Keepers Lobby.

We will be activating our membership secretary soon, and you should receive further communication from her.

Regards Rory Matier


----------

